# Relentless downpipe for ttq225 experience



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...me and a friend attacked the above project today. All I can say is I probably got the worst of the production Relentless DP, because it was a major PITA to install and pretty much took the entire day. Being in CA, I decided to save the stock DP so dropping the subframe was in order. However, that was not the worst part. Some of the "challenges" of installing the Relentless DP were:

- 2 of the 3 DP flange holes had to be enlarged in order to fit the turbo (1+ hour)
- One of the upper edge of the DP Flange had to be shaved because it was hitting the manifold (30+ minutes)
- No stud/bolts came for mating the DP and Cat-Pipe (a trip to Ace Hardware/$15)
- The Relentless DP hanger was not in the right position and had to be cut out as it was rubbing against the subframe (15 minutes of dremeling and 2 cutting disks)
- The diameter of the Cat-Pipe end that mates with the exhaust pipe was too small, thus the stock pipe clamp did not provide a tight fit. The temporary fix was for me to wrap enough exhaust wrap for the pipe clamp to tighten on to (another trip to Autozone and $8.00). Pipe is slightly loose and sagging a bit as is.

Non-Relentless DP issues:

- The downstream stock 0xygen sensor seized onto the stock mid-pipe (1 hour of trying to get it off, 2 hours of trying to track down a new one at various auto stores and the dealer to no avail. Went back home and broke out the propane torch. Finally got it removed/2 burnt finger tips)
- Dropping and re-installing the subframe (90 minutes/not as bad as I thought)

Final Thoughts:

- Definitely a 2-man job.
- Requires a bucket full of patience, a full day of wrenching, and lots of cursing.
- Access to Dremel/Belt sander/grinder is crucial.
- $$ to get a wheel alignment.
- More $$ if I had to get a new downstream oxygen sensor ($200 at Stealership/$130 from Autozone/bought it but don't think I will need it).
- More $$$ to take to the local exhaust shop to fix the connection between the mid-pipe and the exhaust (get rid of the pipe clamp and install 2-bolt flanges and may be install a hanger to get ride of the currently sagging midpipe cause by the loose pipe clamp).
- At least I do not any leaks at the turbo, no codes (yet), and once the exhaust shop does its thing, there shouldn't any exhaust leaks and the pipes won't be sagging ghetto style...

If I could get a do-over, I will highly consider the 42DD DP. Buy and install at your own peril, as it was certainly not a direct fit/bolt-on job.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that man. Guess those ebay parts are a little inconstant.

I'd grab your oxygen sensors from Amazon. I paid around $50 each sensor.

Also a little tip for those dropping the subframe- this shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes and can avoid an alignment in most cases:

-remove the 10 MM exhaust hanger bolts from the center/rear of the subframe
-remove the 4 13mm power steering rack bolts (box pattern, center of the subframe)
-get a 19mm wrench and remove the upper two balljoint nuts (1 per side)- then with either a friend stepping on the control arm and you hammering at the knuckle or a pry bar pushing the control arm down and hammering the will pop out.
-remove the sway bar links from the sway bar- 1 per side, 18mm wrench on bolt & 17mm on inner shaft
-with a friend holding the subframe or a jack supporting it remove the 4 21mm bolts located in all four corners of the subframe
-lower the subframe a few inches and look in from the drivers wheel well- you will see a power steering line wrapped in silver heatshield with a 13mm nut holding it on, remove this nut. I've never put this one back- pain in the ass.

That's it the subframe should be out and you don't need an alignment. It shouldn't take you long at all and with it completely out it should be easier. One tip on getting it back in- the balljoints spin, I usually jack the car up from the control arms to press the weight of the car on to that joint, then you can get the nut on without using the torx driver. If you have an aftermarket sway bar that's a whole different story for getting it back on.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I had to do the same to mine but in total it took 2 hours to install modifying the DP in total took 15 Minutes. You must work super slow man..But im glad it all worked out for you :thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably the difference between a Master Mechanic and a Backyard Wrench Monkey..:banghead:

Every step forward required a modification of some sort with this DP. That's why they call it Relentless I reckon...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So let me get this, the exit end of this is made to mate up to the stock exhaust? So if I want to do a 3" turbo back I should stick with 42DD?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 3" custom exhaust, but up to now, I had to keep it at 2.5" where it mates up with the stock cat-pipe. I suppose for stock exhaust applications, the tail end of the Relentless Cat/Mid Pipe tapers to 2.5", but Relentless pipe end was too small for the stock pipe clamp. 

Fast forward to today. I just got back from the exhaust shop where I had them cut all the 2.5" sections on both my exhaust and the Relentless ends out and weld in 3" 2-bolt flanges. So now, it is pretty much 3" all the way from the turbo back. The Relentless cat does hang a little lower than the stock cats, so scrapes on speed bumps can occur if you're not careful.

I don't know how many horse-gain all this added, but the tone has definitely changed upon acceleration.

Did I need all the aggravation this caused? Probably not. Will this stop me from tinkering with all my cars, including the garage queen that is the TT in the future? Most likely not. So...mod on my brothers...mod on...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Guess those ebay parts are a little inconstant.
> 
> I'd grab your oxygen sensors from Amazon. I paid around $50 each sensor.
> 
> ...


D-Lo: Thanks for the tip! I will print and save the next time I have to drop the subframe, which hopefully will be never...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

OK so you can cut it off and run a 3" straight pipe. Sweet


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> OK so you can cut it off and run a 3" straight pipe. Sweet


yeah man...like the Hip-Hop Prez says...Yes We Can!!!


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*That Sucks!*

I did the 42DD 3" pipe myself and I cut mine in three pieces to get it out.
Installing was easy. I ran the 3" catless to the 2.75 pipe to a round magnaflow muffler
single out. Why single? well we only have one exhaust anyway so why split it.
Too makes no sense why Audi went to two exhaust pipes.
I could see if we had two exhaust mani's with headers but we don't.
Sucks too hear you had a hard time..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Customer came in w/ a relentless DP and first impressions were that the material was very thin and 'tinny'. After installation, noticed that the downpipe wasnt straight and tension had to be put on the flex section to keep it straight. Customer also brought in an aftermarket EVO exhaust system (dont ask ) that I had to hack up to fit in the TT..

Muffler was too large to go in straight and was a single exit. Valance will be changed to a single exit on the right side...




























All in all, sounds good, but I dont think I would personally use this downpipe


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice quality work with all that SS and mandrel bent piping. Too bad that it was all piped into a less than ideal exhaust...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Nice quality work with all that SS and mandrel bent piping. Too bad that it was all piped into a less than ideal exhaust...


Hehe. Actually, I thought the same. But the muffler actually sounds great whatever it is :thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

"If I could get a do-over, I will highly consider the 42DD DP. Buy and install at your own peril, as it was certainly not a direct fit/bolt-on job. "

I agree completely. This part needs some help to fit, and even then, it is still not right. The $140 vs. $650 started making a lot of sense when I started the install.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Looks good!*

IMO I would not have chosed the square Muffler. I instead used a round Magnaflow and straight
out. I'm not a big fan of the bend then muffler.
Good work though for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

i dont mind the square mufflers. This exhaust used to be for a Mitsu Evo so it is what I had to work with. I dont mind the bend in the muffler as its very gradual. The OEM muffler along w/ some of the MK5 setups, hell even porsche setups make this look virtually straight . But straight out would've been ideal but I like it nice and quiet :thumbup:


----------



## azncandyman (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you have to drill the hole for O2 sensor or was the hole next to the turbo end enough?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

This is why I fabricate all of my own stuff. Then any problems that may arise are my fault and it tends to sting a lot less. Granted when you make your own stuff, their is no sting because it's just the way you wanted it.

Nice welds anyway Arnold.. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

To be honest, I didnt touch the downpipe. I took a look at them and told the customer that I would be willing to hack up the evo exhaust to cobble a TT exhaust system together, but installing the particular downpipe is not what I was willing to do. I did take the 2.5" transition off the downpipe and integrated it all the way back to the rear subframe as one piece. The 02 sensors, I did not touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh_My_VR6 said:


> This is why I fabricate all of my own stuff. Then any problems that may arise are my fault and it tends to sting a lot less. Granted when you make your own stuff, their is no sting because it's just the way you wanted it.
> 
> Nice welds anyway Arnold.. :thumbup:


Thanks buddy. How's your TT project going?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

azncandyman said:


> Did you have to drill the hole for O2 sensor or was the hole next to the turbo end enough?


As with most Forum guys who instaled the Relentless DP, I also drilled out the downstream O2 sensor bung (the one on the mid-pipe that came enclosed). No CEL light thus far.


----------

